# PLC at LATTC



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

How deep into PLC's do you teach?

What I see lacking in some of the young guys are sound fundamentals. 

Do they learn motion control, process control, integration, Scada, or what?


I know there are so many paths to take, its super hard to really teach sound fundamentals when you must include a bit of everything.

We are lucky enough around here that almost all the above listed are a separate class after a long beginners introduction really covering the basics.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> How deep into PLC's do you teach?
> 
> What I see lacking in some of the young guys are sound fundamentals.
> 
> ...


 Hi lefleuron, at LATTC which is a community college we currently have three different levels of PLC. I am very big on the importance of the student understanding communications. My thought is if they never learn how to configure a driver or set up a small network I.E assign a I/P address they will always have to rely on someone else when in the field. It seems that VFD's, servo drives, programmable limits, smart drives, and vision systems always require a special cable. 

I start at the very beginning hammering basic instructions and the correct terminology. I call the instructions logical statements. If not the students get confused because most PLC books always say N.O. contact, N.C. contact when talking PLCs. And I always stress the importance of a hard wired E-stop and failsafe. Even AB’s new PLC's that just came out last July, the micro800 line is calling the instructions N.C. contact, relay coil, etc..

I will take them as far as they can go. I.E. connecting to the PLC through a wireless router. Remote connecting so if they had to troubleshoot from Vegas to CA they would take over the remote computer by virtual network computing. 

Interfacing and using their Iphone or Ipad as a HMI and using them to monitor a PLC program by remote controlling a PC connected to the controller.

As far as motion I discuss it and show them some basic motion commands using RSLogix5000 software.

I do touch on process control, and scada, but it all depends on the students. I have to adjust to the students needs. Most of these guys have not worked in the field yet. I try to make the labs as practical as possible because I believe anyone can learn to program and no sense in having a student stuck on a brain teaser.

These guys pay like $20 or so per unit. I really try to give them more than their money’s worth. I plan to post more videos from the current semester.

Thanks


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Pretty hands on teaching for the I/O. He should have said it wont start again, because there's still a true condition on the limit switch input. A few months ago, I wouldn't have known that.

Lefleuron, or anyone, How much do you need to know with Scada ? Isn't the programming complete when a system is installed ?


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

dronai said:


> Pretty hands on teaching for the I/O. He should have said it wont start again, because there's still a true condition on the limit switch input. A few months ago, I wouldn't have known that.
> 
> Lefleuron, or anyone, How much do you need to know with Scada ? Isn't the programming complete when a system is installed ?


 How much you need to know about Scada is basically up to you. That knowledge goes hand-in-hand with the money that was spent on the system.

Most that we deal with are set up and complete running systems. Any changes made later are handled by that company.


But, you always run into the cheap end. Some engineer who thinks they know everything buys the bare-bones deal, and then realise they have no idea what they are doing until its a big Fubared mess. Thats where you come in.

Plus, it looks very good right now on an application that you can fake your way around some of that. Inside of the next 15 years I can see Scada knowledge being as important as PLC knowledge is today.

And lets face facts, Industrial is one of the last disciplines where age is not a factor in hiring. They wont pass by a 55 year old guy because a 25 year old applied. It all comes down to what you know, and the more we know the more employable we stay in hard times.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool, hands on trainers like that that move and do stuff are always a big hit.



dronai said:


> Lefleuron, or anyone, How much do you need to know with Scada ? Isn't the programming complete when a system is installed ?


Personally I try to make sure when our panels leave the shop all the code geek work is done besides little tweaks. If I'm just working solo on a small system there's a good chance I'll end up slacking and doing the code last minute but that's beside the point lol. 

If you're gonna service SCADA and telemetry you'd better know near everything or be able to learn it 5 minutes ago. And be prepared to sort through lots of piece mealed crap, for ever 1 nice turn key system there's a few hacked together ones out there and a few outdated one's too. You always gotta have an "in case **** hits the fan plan" cause if you break something, uh oh. :laughing:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

PLCatLATTC said:


> Hi lefleuron, at LATTC which is a community college we currently have three different levels of PLC. I am very big on the importance of the student understanding communications. My thought is if they never learn how to configure a driver or set up a small network I.E assign a I/P address they will always have to rely on someone else when in the field. It seems that VFD's, servo drives, programmable limits, smart drives, and vision systems always require a special cable.
> 
> I start at the very beginning hammering basic instructions and the correct terminology. I call the instructions logical statements. If not the students get confused because most PLC books always say N.O. contact, N.C. contact when talking PLCs. And I always stress the importance of a hard wired E-stop and failsafe. Even AB’s new PLC's that just came out last July, the micro800 line is calling the instructions N.C. contact, relay coil, etc..
> 
> ...


My understanding is LATTC on washington IN LOS ANGELES CALIF. they teach their students how to program a micro logics 1000 AB PLC...


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

Today's class.

Filmed from my iPhone then immediately posted to YouTube.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

In the first video, the first input starts the process of the motor to move the pencil, From point A, to point B with what controlling the movements ? A servo, with an encoder measuring pulses from point to point ? One input, and one output ? or are the different positions, separate I/O, or Axes points that are the outputs, with sensors, that are the inputs. 


In the second video, the graphic interface is just an HMI, for remote operation ?


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Pretty cool man. I'm a student at Bellingham Technical College right now and I wish we had some setups like this to practice on. Mostly we just use switch and light boards, then build something with pneumatic pistons and photoeyes.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

dronai said:


> In the first video, the first input starts the process of the motor to move the pencil, From point A, to point B with what controlling the movements ? A servo, with an encoder measuring pulses from point to point ? One input, and one output ? or are the different positions, separate I/O, or Axes points that are the outputs, with sensors, that are the inputs.
> 
> 
> In the second video, the graphic interface is just an HMI, for remote operation ?


Hello dronai,

Video 1. Not a servo or with any type of encoder. Just sensors and solenoid valves. 

Second video is just an exercise to use a HMI for remote I/O.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> Pretty cool man. I'm a student at Bellingham Technical College right now and I wish we had some setups like this to practice on. Mostly we just use switch and light boards, then build something with pneumatic pistons and photoeyes.


Thanks ilikepez,

I try to make things as practical as possible.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

From last Thursday's class.

What do you guys think?






Thanks


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That's an awesome looking setup. I wish like hell we had something like that around here. I can find basic PLC classes, but definitely nothing that intensive.

-John


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> That's an awesome looking setup. I wish like hell we had something like that around here. I can find basic PLC classes, but definitely nothing that intensive.
> 
> -John


Thanks John,

This is just a community college. The students pay like 15 bucks a unit or so. We have three different PLC classes. This is the intermediate class. We hammer down the fundamentals and it just depends on the students. 

Thanks for watching. I will continue to post videos and I do appreciate any comments.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

Appreciate the videos, mate!


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

.........


----------



## NELO55 (Apr 28, 2012)

Great to SEE Videos like this from LATTC,.. I wish we have College like this one in Orange County,.. since i'm looking to get some Classes/Training on PLC, Motor Controllers, Logig Ladder.. Thanks for Sharing it.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

NELO55 said:


> Great to SEE Videos like this from LATTC,.. I wish we have College like this one in Orange County,.. since i'm looking to get some Classes/Training on PLC, Motor Controllers, Logig Ladder.. Thanks for Sharing it.


Its worth the drive. Thanks for your interest.

Check out this video. Part 1. In part 2 I will have them program the robot to twist his wrist, add a E-stop circuit, and use the panelview 1000 to start, stop, cycle stop, and alarm if robot is malfunctioning. Thanks guys for the positive feedback.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Way too much operator intervention, but you're on the right track. :thumbsup:

Need to add some math in your logic to cut the square corners off your robot moves and improve cycle time.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

Many members on this forum ask about how they can learn more about PLC's. Many members suggest to buy a PLC on ebay and practice hands on. A very good idea. Check out what one student built. Remember he is a student who never worked in the industry. However he was very creative and built this one from scrap.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

BigReggie said:


> Appreciate the videos, mate!


Here are a couple more videos from students from this past week.


Student demonstrating CGM, CDM, and Trending in RSlogix500 Software. 





Student demonstrating a HMI built in Excel and a automatic email to his GMail account generated from the Micrologix 1000 PLC processor.


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good stuff! I have good solid fundamentals down with 500 and 5000 but I need to start learning more of process control and axis control, for my job also I could use more communication skills as Well. Might look into taking some of your courses. Might look into the rockwell classes but how much you learn from those coarses solely depends on whose teaching them and not enough time to practice, the literature is always great though.


----------

